# Colt Official Police.



## LARRYSTARLING (Dec 24, 2006)

Here are a few Pictures of a classic. A some what rare 5 inch Colt Official Police in .38. Gun is in perfect condition. well enjoy guys.























:smt033


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

That sure is an old beauty you got there Larry. Box and all that should make it worth a buck or two more. I could never come over to your house as your wife would throw me out for drooling all over the place. Good luck.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

*Nice photo*

Those older Colts were great revolvers.

Thanks for sharing..............

Bob Wright


----------



## LARRYSTARLING (Dec 24, 2006)

Baldy said:


> That sure is an old beauty you got there Larry. Box and all that should make it worth a buck or two more. I could never come over to your house as your wife would throw me out for drooling all over the place. Good luck.


Thanks, I have a soft spot for older Colt wheel guns...:numbchuck:


----------



## LARRYSTARLING (Dec 24, 2006)

Bob Wright said:


> Those older Colts were great revolvers.
> 
> Thanks for sharing..............
> 
> Bob Wright


Thanks Mr Wright.


----------

